# Chausson Welcome 85 - Gas Bottle Storage



## ardfernbob (Aug 5, 2006)

In advance of heading off to mainland Europe for an extended break, I tried to get two 13kg propane bottles into the gas storage area - as per the spec.

No matter how I tried I couldn't get two bottles in as it was just too tight.

Has anyone managed to work out a way to fit two 13kg propane bottles?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I also tried that in my Chausson 85, they WON'T fit.
Then the penny dropped! Its a French 'van and the gas cylinder size refers to continental gas cylinders which are slightly narrower but taller.

You may get away with the latest Gaslowe cylinders or the aluminium refillables.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If the locker is the same size as the Allegro that we had then you could try 1no 13kg and 1no 11kg as they went in okay.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

BP bottles, sold as HandyGas in Midlands and Southern England, and as MacGas in Scotland and Norther England, are smaller. 2x 13Kg propane will fit (just) in my Allegro 94. The refill charge is a bit less than Calor, too

Rick


----------



## ardfernbob (Aug 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses.

Looks like I'll need to continue with 1x13 and 1x6 with 1x3.9 in a locker as a backup.

However, I'll continue to use the 13kg as the main supply as it is less than half the cost [per kg] of the 3.9kg and over £1 cheaper [per kg] than the 6kg


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Thanks*



ardfernbob said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to continue with 1x13 and 1x6 with 1x3.9 in a locker as a backup.
> 
> However, I'll continue to use the 13kg as the main supply as it is less than half the cost [per kg] of the 3.9kg and over £1 cheaper [per kg] than the 6kg


We have 2 x 11kg fitted along with all the gas flow bits and BBQ outlet.


----------

